# Kennel Mats



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone have success with cattle mats for kennels or rubber paint over concrete? Thinking of something new for this spring and don't want to dump big bucks into a waste!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I like horse trailer matting - that's what my parents have and it's easy to clean. They also have used conveyor belt (from the local grocery store) for mats too.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I've have them in my kennel and they work great . I've had the same mats for about 10 years now and they hold up nice . I even cut one up and fit it in the back of my squad . Had to cut it into a couple of peices though since they are so heavy .


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Stable mats are freaking awesome. Like Jim, I've used them in my k9 sled for the chewers.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

The cattle mats are great but to cut them is a problem, I found that a strong utility knife and 2by4 was the answer to cutting them easily.
Put the 2by4 under the mat and make a first cut let the mat lay over the board and a second and third cut untill the cut is complete. cattle mats will last for years.
Brian


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking about joint stress but also the chompers...kongs don't last and the mats are freaking heavy!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I also use a horse stall mat in the house kennel, perfect for my dog. Need a good exacto knife to cut it to size though.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Thinking about joint stress but also the chompers...kongs don't last and the mats are freaking heavy!


The stall mats are great!!! I have them in all the kennels now. And no chew marks so far, but I did cut them to fit snugged up against each other and they also are outside the outer kennel walls about 2" so the dogs cannot get to the edges to chew. I used a saws all to cut them and it worked well.


----------



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

Do people use the rubber mats that weigh a ton or the newer lighter weight ones and do the light ones move? Do you cover the whole floor space or keep some clear and are they hot in the summer? Thanks for any advice as my GSD bitch chews pretty much everything she sleeps on!
Best Wishes Lnn


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Anyone have success with cattle mats for kennels or rubber paint over concrete? Thinking of something new for this spring and don't want to dump big bucks into a waste!


 I have attempted to use them, some leave them alone, and some make it their life's quest to destroy them, guess as with all things, IMO, depends on the individual dog.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I've used mining conveyor belt, and it was great. REALLY heavy and a total PIA to mess with though. 

It survived a litter of pups, and the bloodhound who's on it now doesn't mess with it.

I think it's a great alternative to concrete.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

charles Turner said:


> I have attempted to use them, some leave them alone, and some make it their life's quest to destroy them, guess as with all things, IMO, depends on the individual dog.


 My "project dog" acts like food was NEVER put in the kennel...he eats everything! My concerns are heat holding in the summer and keeping it gem free.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I am having the same problem. I was recently told to put down about 4in of peafill and then put stall mats on top and caulk the seams. I still have not decided if I'm going to go that route.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kevin Barrett said:


> I am having the same problem. I was recently told to put down about 4in of peafill and then put stall mats on top and caulk the seams. I still have not decided if I'm going to go that route.


 YUCK! I doubt caulk will hold between the mat seams and pea gravel will shift. I have heard only bad things about it as a base for kennels. I extended my kennel for one dog, using 16" pavers on a compacted base seems to be a winner. The only drawback is cost, slightly more than concrete...


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Most of the rubber paints you're thinking of at the hardware store are junk and probably won't last long. Commercial grade products will work, but they are expensive ($4-$6 per square foot) and need to be installed by a profesional.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

That's kinda what I thought, didn't think about the pea gravel shifting though. I also read about fake kennel grass on another forum. I'm not sure of what route to go


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

I have the heavy duty stall mats in both my kennel and cut one to fit into my crate in the truck. So far so good regarding the chewing...of course every day is a new day to find something stupid that your dog has done #-o


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I have stall mats (horse mats, the heavy kind, come in 4' X 6') in my outdoor pens, and a couple of my inside runs too for the bad chewers. They have been in there for 6 years now, and the only damage is a couple with a bit of chewed corners. The dogs that really try to destroy them succeed only in flipping them over and/or moving them around a bit (and yes they are very heavy) but for the most part they stay put, are easy to clean, and don't get too hot in the summer as long as there is some shade provided over top of at least part of it. 
I wouldn't caulk the seams, leave the seams for drainage. I put my mats directly on top of ground with shavings (what I used before I put the mats in) and I use shavings to fill in areas under the mats that get hollowed out so water doesn't drain well.
If you do put gravel underneath - use gravel, or better yet limestone fill - not pea gravel, it will move around too much. Limestone will not move around and it will pack down nicely (you can pack it down yourself before laying the mats down, or it will pack down itself over time). Limestone will provide good drainage and also keep it smelling better.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks I am getting more ideas.........now for the funds!


----------

